# Hedgie not using his litter tray?



## Crayon (Dec 11, 2013)

Buddy was litter trained and used it 9 times out of 10 but I had to change his litter tray because it was far too big and very light so he was able to get underneath his litter tray and tip nearly everything out of it. 
Now I've gotten a new plastic litter tray and placed it in the corner of his cage. On the first day he was curious and managed to move the tray a bit and spent a lot of time near the tray but pooped where his old tray used to be rather than in the new one. 

I'm not going to try and re-train him until he gets his surgery on his leg because the tray is far from where he sleeps and the vet told me to make sure he isn't walking around too much.

However, I was wondering that he might not be able to learn to use his litter tray if he get's too used to pooping anywhere. Also the litter tray is just a tiny bit wider than him and he is a 4 month old hedgehog. Is that too small?


----------



## deyumz (Dec 6, 2013)

Normally I wouldn't recommend litter training as its just a known fact that hedghogs will poop whilst on the wheel ;however, if you wish to litter train him so he doesnt pop anywhere else, i suggest you take out the tray, wait until he is better then insert it again when he is recovered and see what happens. Honestly there is no point but good luck!!

(Hope he gets well soon)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't be concerned with it while he heals from surgery, but you could go back to trying afterwards. Most people put the wheel inside the litter tray (or put it right in front of the wheel) in order to catch run-off from the wheel. Many people recently have been having pretty good luck with litter-training hedgehogs, actually. So it's worth a try if you want to - just start putting poops back in the litter box if you find them elsewhere in the cage and see if he catches on.


----------

